# Laying like a frog



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My dog has always laid that way. I have never had his hips x-rayed, so I don't know if it means anything in my dog's case. I asked about it when my dog was young and someone said it wasn't proof that the hips were good or bad.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't know but our dog that did that was diagnosed with severe hip dysplasia.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I have actually heard the opposite! But, my girl has always laid like a frog since we brought her home at 8 weeks. And as I am typing....she is laying like a frog! Her prelims at 16 months were OFA Good! So, I do not worry so much anymore


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh I hope this means good hips. Maggie just turned 3 and has never outgrown laying like a frog. I have heard conflicting opinions from vets and trainers. I pray this flexibility is a good thing.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That is still Asia's favorite way to lay at 6 years old and her hips are fine. Our Eskie used to lay that way when he was a puppy and then stopped but has always had good hips too.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

My Rivet has good hips, and he froggs out!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Old wives' tale-I have seen dysplastic dogs frog, and I have seen OFA Excellent dogs frog, so meaningless as a way of judging hips.

Too bad too-wouldn't that be a nice, easy way to check hips!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Frog dog="good hips"= Old Wives Tail or is it tale? My Laney OFA Fair at 24 months and unilaterally dysplastic at 44 months alway frog dogged. So have my OFA good girls. So go figure.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My guy does the frogger thing too. When he's chewing his bones and uber relaxed or when he's sleeping on his back.  

I don't think it's proof of HD or not. I do assume it means the dog is relaxed and not in pain if he has that much flexibility.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

With absolutely no scientific evidence, I think frogging just means a dog is limber in the muscles around the hips and is comfortable in that position.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Both Di and Max laid with their legs splayed out like frogs. Max's right hip was borderline. Di has severe dysplasia in both hips. We thought it meant they would have good hips.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for this post because I have wondered the same thing. I too am just guessing but think like with people it has to do with flexibility in muscles and tendons. My daughter was so loose jointed as a child you could bend her hand almost completely backward or forward and she could do the splits easily.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Is this what you all are referring to?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

vrmueller - yes indeed!....youve got yourself a frog-dog!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Nugget is a frog dog too, and we are also wondering the same thing. He will be X-rayed when we neuter him in 4 or 5 months so for now we have no clue. He has 5 generations of clearances; but you never know!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok, thanks. I always thought this was odd for a dog to lay like this. This is really Ruby's position of choice.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Milo has never laid like this and he has severe hip dysplasia. I wish he would though, I think it's cute!


----------

